
NYPD Kicking People Out of Their Homes, Even If They Haven’t Committed a Crime - AshFurrow
https://www.propublica.org/article/nypd-nuisance-abatement-evictions
======
gist
It's really not an artifact of being a minority it's an artifact of being poor
and/or living in a poor neighborhood. The same thing could happen in better
neighborhoods but as wealth increases so does access to better resources to
combat this type of behavior by the police or by government. In that sense
it's (just) no surprise another advantage of having money. What you gain is
the ability to buy better "advice" (legal or otherwise) and hence get a fairer
shake out of the world. In many cases (I won't comment on this one) it's
perhaps not that the law is being used unfairly but rather that poor people
don't have the resources to question and fight what is going on and perhaps
raise the right issues with those that try to take advantage of them. Or
simply to communicate and be taken seriously.

~~~
pstuart
It's an artifact of The War on Drugs.

~~~
kaonashi
Which was instituted to criminalize minorities.

------
sandworm101
>>In partnership with ProPublica, the Daily News reviewed 516 residential
nuisance abatement actions filed in the Supreme Courts from Jan. 1, 2013
through June 30, 2014

This does seem like an evil program, or at least a well-meaning program that
is being abused. But 516 actions across a state over an 18-month period? Even
if there is a disproportionate impact upon minorities, if there was systemic
racism behind this I would expect far far more given the number of potential
victims.

